# Current Draw By A/c Compressor



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello everybody, 
I am new to this forum and would like to ask a question.

I just acquire a 2005 Outback 25RSS. The a/c quits working and the red LED inside the unit blinks. I disconnect battery and shore power to reset the unit. The a/c kicks on after that but does not stay on. It obviously pulls too much current and my Yamaha 2400 Watt inverter generator is not able to keep up with it. Does anyone know how much in-rush current this a/c unit pulls?

I previously used this Yamaha generator to power a 13,500 BTU a/c on a popup camper and it worked great.

Thanks


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't know the exact figures but it draws around 1650 watts once it is running. I know the initial start up requires more to get the system up and running. You might want to make sure your converter/charger is not also on. It can draw another 800 watts or more. With your generator, you are cutting it close to run the AC and any other systems. I would Isolate your system so just the AC is on and you should be good.








Brian


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I was told by a service tech at camping world that if you put a heavy duty,larger, starting cap on the ac that a Honda 2000 would start and run a 13,500 ac. the newer ac,s have it, i ran my 210RS with a 3500 just as a test and it did not blink when the ac came on. I would deff put a larger staring cap on and try before spending a lot for a larger genset.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> I don't know the exact figures but it draws around 1650 watts once it is running. I know the initial start up requires more to get the system up and running. You might want to make sure your converter/charger is not also on. It can draw another 800 watts or more. With your generator, you are cutting it close to run the AC and any other systems. I would Isolate your system so just the AC is on and you should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To add to this place the fridge in Gas mode. Your Yamaha can do the job but you have a lot of extra loads in your trailer then you had in your PU.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I found the problem. It is the Start capacitor being the culprit. I replaced it with a new capacitor of same rating 12/45 Micro Farad and the compressor started but was only able to hold for about three minutes before shutting down again. I guessed the problem was low freon, but the darn thing does not have a port on the low side to add freon. I had to install a saddle valve on the line. The meter read 10 psi freon pressure. I pumped it up to 80 psi. It is running great now with the Yamaha generator.

I am going to install a soft start capacitor, 88 Micro Farad. That should help further.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey Tangooutback! Are you available to do freon checks and upgrade capacitors on my 268RL Dometic a/c unit? Ice cold brewskis in the reefer in the TT as well as in the house! [grin!!!]

When trying to use a genset under 2400 - 2500 watts, (like the ever popular Honda 2000, Yamaha units, and Honeywell 2000 unit), go into the power converter and flip off every 110 v circuit breaker except the air conditioner and the Main. Make sure the water pump is off, water heater is on propane or off, and reefer is on propane. All 12v lights off, too. You want to minimize the load on the generator, and the converter will try to steal 110 ac to run 12 volt stuff.

Then start the air conditioner fan. Wait ~10 seconds until it's comfortably running.

Then flip the compressor on. The genset will groan a little since the draw to start the compressor motor is significant.

If your generator works it well, you're home free. The new start capacitor will definitely help.

If the generator circuit breaker trips, you're overloading it and you are probably hosed. The reason is that if it trips starting the motors (fan and compressor) separately, when both kick on in the middle of the day, it will almost certainly trip the breaker again.

Once you think all is OK, you can then shut down the air conditioner, wait 3 - 4 minutes, and turn it on (fan and compressor). The genset will get the full monty on that! If it works, and most 2500 watt ones will work, you're not going to be surprised by tripping the genset breaker in the middle of that hot, hot night.

Good luck and let us know how it works out.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I noticed that after I put in the new capacitor, the Yammie only put out 17 amps versus the momentary 40 amps with the bad capacitor. Once the surge passes, the draw was barely 12 amps with both fan and compressor running. All lights and the refrigerator were off at that point.

I may have to break down and buy another Yammie to hook them parallel for comfortable supply. As of now I always camp at campsites with full hookup, the need is not urgent just yet. When I was out shopping for a generator, the Yamaha 3000 weighed a good 150 lbs. That is just too much for me to lift..!


----------

